# Online Lebensmittel, der große Flop



## technofreak (5 November 2002)

Hi,

Was ich immer prophezeit habe:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-05.11.02-002/

"Susan Fournier von der amerikanischen Harvard Business School ist der Ansicht, die Menschen gingen in die Supermärkte, weil das Stöbern und Einkaufen mit dem urwüchsigen Jagd- und Sammelinstinkt verbunden sei. "Wir lieben es, Essen auszuwählen und zuzubereiten. Das ist eine Art, Liebe und Besorgnis für die Familie zu zeigen", schreibt Fournier in einer Studie"

Ach was !

Gruß
Tf


----------



## SprMa (6 November 2002)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit bei einem Lebensmitteldiscounter ein Aktionsangebot online bestelle. Hierfür kann man es echt nutzen. Kostenfreie Lieferung und eine Stofftasche kostenfrei dazu.
Bei Lebensmitteln muß ich der Studie zustimmen. Es liegt in unserer Natur. Speer in die Hand, Keule dabei und los zum Aldi. 


Matthias


----------

